# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ku me rekomandoni te kaloj pushimet ne Shqiperi?

## bucki

te nderuar forumist 
pushimin  vjetor  (prej 10 .08 deri 20 .08)  te radhes mendoj ta kaloj bashke me familjen ne bregdetin shqiptar por  kerkoj  ndihmen tuaj    
kush me  preferon ndonje  vend   hotel apo shtepi private  ku me se miri mund me  i kalu  pushimet   ne  shqiperi  pervec  durresit  (thuhet se  ashte i tejmbushur  me  pushues )
vete  nuk  kam dijeni se ku  me shku por me ndihmen tuaj ndoshta  edhe   do mund me  e gjete nje vend  ku se bashku me 3 femijet 3,5,8  vjec nga hamburgu ne tetove  e mbasandej ne shqiperi permes autostrades se re ta perjetoj shqiperin .......
 me te gjithe te mirat  .......bucki

----------


## ardita04

pushimet une per vete i kaloj gjithmone ne Vlore , Radhime ose Orikum por vitin qe kaloi shkova ne Himare dhe me ka pelqyer jashte mase pasi mund te levizesh ne Jale vetem 20min larg Dhermi  Potam dhe Llaman qe pervec Dhermiut qe eshte pak larg te tjerat jane vecse 5min larg nuk e di nese ja ke idene por jane vendet me te mira dhe me te bukura te Shqiperise dhe rruga eshte rregulluar une perseri dhe kete vit do te shkoj atje pasi po te duash mund ta besh plazhin poshte hotelit ose te levizesh dhe ne keto vende ka me shume te huaj dhe nga Tirana

----------


## L3nD1

O Lale e Ke Hap temen Ne Vendin e Gabum !!!!

----------


## bucki

> O Lale e Ke Hap temen Ne Vendin e Gabum !!!!


moderatori le ta leviz te vendi i duhur.............

----------


## yaşam

ju lutem te gjithe atyre qe kan shetitur jugun e shqiperise,rivieren shqiptare, a mund te me orientoni vendet me te bukura nga vlora deri ne sarande ku duhet te shkoj ose me mire hotele apo shtepi private...

----------


## _MALSORI_

> ju lutem te gjithe atyre qe kan shetitur jugun e shqiperise,rivieren shqiptare, a mund te me orientoni vendet me te bukura nga vlora deri ne sarande ku duhet te shkoj ose me mire hotele apo shtepi private...


me e mire njera se tjetra..krejt riviera shqiptare eshte nje mrekulli...nje uje i paster qe veq ne rivieren tone e sheh....veq se duhet te jesh notar pasi ka pak vende me cektine....te tjerat ske pse ti shohesh me ..gjithcka shume shume e mire..

sa per hotele e shtepi ke sa te duash ama paksa te kripura....

----------


## _MALSORI_

> te nderuar forumist 
> pushimin  vjetor  (prej 10 .08 deri 20 .08)  te radhes mendoj ta kaloj bashke me familjen ne bregdetin shqiptar por  kerkoj  ndihmen tuaj    
> kush me  preferon ndonje  vend   hotel apo shtepi private  ku me se miri mund me  i kalu  pushimet   ne  shqiperi  pervec  durresit  (thuhet se  ashte i tejmbushur  me  pushues )
> vete  nuk  kam dijeni se ku  me shku por me ndihmen tuaj ndoshta  edhe   do mund me  e gjete nje vend  ku se bashku me 3 femijet 3,5,8  vjec nga hamburgu ne tetove  e mbasandej ne shqiperi permes autostrades se re ta perjetoj shqiperin .......
>  me te gjithe te mirat  .......bucki


te rekomandoj velipojen ne shkoder...eshte deti me me jod ne te gjithe bregdetin shqiptar...pastaj ti ke tre femije te vegjel...nuk duhet te kalosh poshte vlores pasi i gjithe bregdeti jugor i shqiperise eshte i thelle...duhet te jesh notar qe te shijosh bukurite e rivieres shqiptare...tre femijet e tu nuk do kenaqeshin fare..plus qe do rrije tere kohes nen vezhgimin e tyre...velipoja nuk eshte shume e mbushur me aktivitete kulturore por besoj eshte mjaft e kendshme edhe nga ana shendetsore edhe nga hapesira jo shume e dendur e pushuesve...vend tjeter eshte edhe shengjini ku deri diku eshte i mire...nese jeni te dhene pas muzikes dhe aktiviteteve kulturore atehere mbetet durresi...megjithese eshte shume i mbipopulluar..te gjithe vellezerit dhe motrat tona jash kufinjeve frekuentojne segmentin nga mali i robit deri ne durres pasi jane te perqendruar te gjitha bizneset e muzikes dhe hotelerise gjoja luksoze...por vetem nese jeni te dhene shuem pas jetes se nate atehere ja vlen ..por ska asgje qe te kenaq tjeter ketu...

sa per rrugen e re ishalla e bejne gadi per sezionin e ri...ne fakt eshte shume bukur te udhetosh ne kete rruge mes maleve te thepisura te shqiperise me ato vende te bukura qe ndoshta ne kete stine te vitit do e humbe disi pamjen e tyre..thatesira ben te veten.....

gjithsesi pyet 100 vete e bej si te dish vete..

----------


## Elonaa

Edhe une e pelqej velipojen dhe shengjinin vetem se me shkateruan lekuren mishkonjat.Mos te kisha perdorur nje krem qe i largon do behesha skandal.Te ndiqte mishkonja si qen. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## 2043

nese kerkon uje te paster eshte Dhermiu
Nese kerkon argetim eshte duresi
Nese te pelqen deti i ceket gjithe bregu i Adriatikut
Per vete i kaloj ne dhermi e radhime

----------


## stern

*Un te rekomandoj Radhimen
I kalova veren qe shkoj pushimet atje dhe ngela mjaft e kenaqur
Shume paster,ushqim shume te shijshem dhe bregdeti fantastik*

----------


## goldian

ku eshte me lire?

----------


## RockStar

Une e pelcej teper shume Radhimen . Nje vend shume i bukur per pushime.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

........................................

----------


## Boy

> ku eshte me lire?


Mer nje cader ushtarakae me vete dhe e ke gratis fare  :pa dhembe:

----------


## stern

> Mer nje cader ushtarakae me vete dhe e ke gratis fare


*
Boy hihihihi e zuri frika Goldin lal
Goldi me lire e ke nga Durresi se sa nga Saranda ose Vlora*

----------


## 2043

Duresi ka cmime me te lira pasi ka shume konkurence
nese je i interesuar vertet me bej nje mp

----------


## derjansi

> ju qij ropt me gjith pushiime ehd ekush i ka bo pushimet ju ****** mtorat


mir je me shnet ti shoku qysh te erdh pash zotin?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> mir je me shnet ti shoku qysh te erdh pash zotin?


ishte momenti i 5 minuteshit qe po kalonte dhe ja dha keshtu me spond....

----------


## Jozefina84

edhe un sikurse disa para meje te kisha then te shkosh ne Velipoj,e kalosh bukur ku do qe te shkosh per pushime

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sko ne Dures.,thojne se eshte bukur*

----------

